# Eine eigene 3d Engine : Shader - aber wie ?



## CreepyPvP (25. Dez 2017)

Hallo , ich schreibe eine eigene 3d Game Engine ohne openGL oder LWJGL. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie man einen Shader, der auf der Grafikkarte, *NICHT* dem Prozessor ausgeführt wird, realisieren könnte. Ich wäre für Lösungsansätze sehr dankbar. .                                                                                 Grüsse Creepy


----------



## Flown (25. Dez 2017)

Du nimmst sowas wie JCuda oder schreibst dir deinen eingen Treiber der die den Zugriff auf die Grafikkarte liefert.


----------



## JuKu (25. Dez 2017)

Du kannst keine Grafik Engine ohne OpenGL oder DirectX schreiben. Es gibt aktuell 3 Apis, um die Grafikkarte anzusprechen:

OpenGL (mit der OpenGL Shader Language --> GLSL)
DirectX
Vulkan (relativ neu)

Bzw. mit CUDA kann man außerdem noch Nvidia Grafikkarten ansprechen um komplexe Berechnungen z.B. für Simulationen zu berechnen.

Ohne diese Apis müsstest du, wie @Flown bereits sagte, einen eigenen Treiber für die Grafikkarte schreiben. Und das wäre wohl mit Java eher nicht möglich.


----------

